# 25th Anniversary Crimson Fists Sergeant



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I just got the 25th Anniversary model and the finecast Pedro Cantor. 

The Sergeant is awesome! The helmet has the vents around its beaky helmet just like the old cover art. Plus, the elbow cops have a ribbed "maximillion" type look to them. I really liked it. Also included was a large base (same as a dreadnought base?), a large resin piece that converts the base into a mound of rocks with some damaged SM armor parts laying about, and a very large Crimson Fists chapter banner. I was worried about the $32 price tag, but it was really worth it.

The Pedro Cantor model is also very detailed and nice. I also picked up 10 of the new resin Crimson / Imperial Fists shoulder pads, backpacks, and helmets. Altogether, these are going to be a very nice Battle Brother Ally for my Blood Angels army.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks pretty cool. I still wouldn't for the price tag, but hey if you're happy with it that's what counts.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet. I enjoyed painting that 25th Anniversary Captain a month or so ago. I'm looking forward to painting Pedro Kantor as sson as I finish my scouts


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

I did mine in the Imperial Fist style!

Its pretty fun to paint, better to look at. Use some magnets and you can set him up on the display base or use him in your games if you want. Multitasking minis are win.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Where did you get this from for that cheap? For us (converting from pounds to dollars) it was about that much when they were released so I think that was a good find. I have 2 of them and I'm still waiting for the right time to open one of them - e.g when I'm a much better painter. The other one I'm going to keep sealed and see how much it would be worth a few years down the line.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Kelann08, that's awesome.


----------

